# Braid Fishing line



## Jim (Dec 4, 2008)

A company from Texas makes it. It is called Powercable line. Anyone try it? $7.95 for 100 yards.

https://www.powercableline.com/


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks right up my ally as I can't afford to spend the money for braid. You might see me try it this coming year.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 4, 2008)

I went for a deal on some less expensive Spiderwire, and it was JUNK. I never have tried any other braid after I used Suffix,


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks interesting - but the web page scares me - they are selling fishing "string"  

I smell a sponsor - someone send them an email!


----------



## angry Bob (Dec 6, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Looks right up my ally as I can't afford to spend the money for braid. You might see me try it this coming year.




I don't know if you already do this, but I fill half the spool with mono backing and then put the braid on. Then at the end of the season I'll reverse the used braid onto another reel leaving the faded stuff at back end. This helps get the most out of your braid, and saves ya some money.


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2008)

I will do that too when the time comes to change it up! :beer:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 6, 2008)

I have never tried braid. I can't bring myself to spool up line for more than the rod cost me :lol: .


----------



## angry Bob (Dec 6, 2008)

:lol: Yeah I was the same way too, but once I tried braid I could never go back. Sensitivity easily doubled, and I have alot fewer headaches than I had with mono.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 7, 2008)

They've been selling this stuff since 1997 at least and I've never heard of it. Would like to know it's cross sectional look, is it flat or round? About $8.00 cheaper than Power Pro 300yd spool. Of course then you need to figure shipping... I went through the ordering process and stopped just short of entering my PayPal password and didn't see any mention of tax or shipping. Shipping included in their price? I'll have to send them an email axing them about that.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 7, 2008)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I went for a deal on some less expensive Spiderwire, and it was JUNK. I never have tried any other braid after I used Suffix,




Im with FishinsMy Life on this one, im always looking for a deal on cheap braid but in the end im always let down. Ill usually end up buying PowerPro cause I can find it at walmart, but this year I plan on buying a 300yd spool of Sufix Performance Braid from BPS.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 7, 2008)

I emailed them and got a response already. The shipping charges are added when you check out. For me it works out to $6.50 for the 300yd spool, which brings it up to $27.45. No tax but if I buy at BPS and use my military discount I get 10% off and earn reward points.


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been using braids and fireline for yrs. Love it! no doubt you get the most sensitivety from these lines, especially used with a nice rod. I swear you can hear a glass bead clicking against a bullet weight under water, like one of those coffee can telephones. 
I put some mono on a reel the other day because I thought it may help my line from freezing and clogging my guides. I missed a bunch of fish at least I think they were fish. Then when I went to set the hook... WOW it's been a long time since I have felt that kind of stretch in the line. I have already respooled with some fireline, just need the temps to climb back up now.


----------

